# Anyone having problems sending email from eircom.net



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jul 2012)

I am getting this error when I send an email , through Outlook

An error occurred sending mail. The mail server sent an incorrect greeting. 
avas01.vendorsvc.cra.dublin.eircom.net not Cloudmark Gateway ESMTP server temporarily unavailable

I don't get it every time, but I am getting it a lot. The emails are showing up in my sent items, but I think that they are getting through. 

Brendan


----------



## roker (27 Jul 2012)

Due to previous problems, I have never used Outlook for years for my eircom.net email. I use www.mail2web.com


----------



## JoeRoberts (28 Jul 2012)

No problems here.
If Eircom is not your ISP but you still use an Eircom mail account from before, you need to put your own ISP mail server in the outgoing mail server box, so for example   "mail.vodafone.ie"


----------



## Guest125 (30 Jul 2012)

Have you changed ISP's?


----------

